

Don’t sign that lease yet - merrick33
http://www.inspiredstartup.com/dont-sign-that-lease-yet/

======
dpifke
While I agree with most of this article, one consideration not mentioned is
the time and trouble involved with an office search/build-out/move. Having
been through this countless times, it _always_ seems to be a bigger than
expected drain on the entire company.

Depending on the amount of space being leased and cost, sometimes it's just
not worth spending weeks haggling or ending up in a short-term lease or
sublease that means you're going to have to do it again in a year. Especially
if that time and energy could be spent on improving your business instead.

------
jwb119
Good points, but I wonder how many early stage startups actually sign the long
term class A office space leases that so irk the author.

~~~
merrick33
Every time we have looked at a class A lease, the leasing agent has pushed for
a minimum term of 3 years. When we looked at executive offices the lease term
was really short but the cost/sqft was really high.

